# Collecting trip pictures



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I posted the pictures of today's short tirp. The weater was perfect for such a trip!
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/gallery/trip09242005

The best part is that Pieter knows a lot more places in this same area that are worth visiting.

..Funny takes a guy from Belgium to come here and find them...

--Nikolay


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

My guess is that the plant in picture 16 is a Ludwigia. If it is the one I think it is, it does not do well underwater. It can not produce leaves, but the stem can grow very slowly.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

hey paul,
I was thinking that it was a ludwigia, although we didn't know what species. Another one i thought to be a hygrophila. It had thin leaves paired up on the stem. Each successive pair of leaves would point perpendicular to the first. At each leaf base were tiny flowers. I'm definately no expert though. 

David


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

David,

If it has little flowers at the base of the leaves it might be Ammannia latifolia. Steve Pituch has very good pictures of that species on his planted aquarium pages

There is a local Ludwigia in our ditches in Central Mississippi that looks similar to the plant in your figure 16. I have a picture of it blooming.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

I think you're right about both species. I was hoping the ludwigia would be palustris, because I believe someone said they found it before. The ammania seems right too although I believe the leaves were thinner, but the overall structure and locations of flowers seem dead on.


----------



## Emily (Oct 14, 2005)

Those are great pictures and I'm glad to see such good plants around. Where were these taken? The fish in the last picture is the mosquitofish (_Gambusia affinis_), very common in the south.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

David wrote:


> .....I was hoping the ludwigia would be palustris, because I believe someone said they found it before......


Your second picture is either L. repens or L. palustris. I can't tell which.


----------

